
Steve Jobs – Courage [video] - okket
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65_PmYipnpk
======
combatentropy
A better title would be Focus.

Steve Jobs loved to improve by cutting. When he got back to Apple, at its
brink, it had been churning out a hodgepodge of products: several models of
desktop and laptop that confusingly overlapped. Jobs brought the product heads
together and showed them a grid with four squares:

    
    
                   | laptop | desktop |
      ----------------------+---------+
      consumer     |        |         |
      ----------------------+---------+
      professional |        |         |
      ----------------------+---------+
    

He cut most of Apple's products. Yes, that takes courage, and Steve Jobs must
have had that or a complete disregard for the opinion of other people. But
clearly he was driven by more than a desire to simply Think Different.

His core design mantra, in my eyes, was Minimalism. He cut things as soon as
he could, because he was dying to cut them, because he first and foremost made
things for himself, and he happened to be a Minimalist.

------
hartator
I don't think anyone is really criticising the phasing out of the jack port.
The main issue is AirPods seem to feature a lazy design, some obvious
usualybility issues around them falling and some techinal issues like pairing.
Jack ports is not been replaced by something 10x better.

~~~
arrivance
And the fact that jack hasn't been replaced by another port, and the fact that
Apple insist on Lightning for their mobile devices, while using USB-C ports in
their Macs.

~~~
melling
Why wouldn't they use USB-C on all their new Macs? They were the first major
PC vendor to ship the original USB port, by about 5 years. Now they can
consolidate Thunderbolt and USB.

[http://www.cnet.com/news/thunderbolt-3-and-usb-type-c-
join-f...](http://www.cnet.com/news/thunderbolt-3-and-usb-type-c-join-forces-
for-one-port-to-rule-them-all/)

You want them to switch mobile again? You couldn't convince people that the
massive 30 pin adapter was worth replacing.

[http://www.macworld.com/article/2012137/hands-on-with-
apples...](http://www.macworld.com/article/2012137/hands-on-with-apples-
lightning-to-30-pin-adapters.html)

I believe Apple will stick with lightning until they go completely wireless.
Within 5 years?

~~~
boodm
I have the new MacBook as well as a (pre-ordered) iPhone 7. I use both at work
using headphones for private listening. If I want to use my iPhone 7's
headphones, I will need to purchase an adapter that does not yet exist (3.5 >
lightning).

I'm left with two options: 1) buy wireless headphones, 2) buy 3.5mm headphones
and use the adapter when using the iPhone. It's not a huge issue, but it's not
the "just works" motto when I have to finagle a way to make headphones work
with two Apple products.

~~~
mattnewton
The adaptor comes in the box (if it didn't, it would seem to me an underhanded
way of increasing the cost of the phone) Granted, I'm still not convinced it
was the right time to phase out the port.

~~~
boodm
The included adapter is going the wrong way. I'd need female thunderbolt to
male 3.5mm. I have to either buy an adapter or new headphones to use with both
devices.

------
gohrt
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65_PmYipnpk#t=30s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65_PmYipnpk#t=30s)
He stumbles when talking about death.

